# Delivery Policy - Tubs and Tiles



## MandaC (10 Apr 2007)

I ordered tiles, borders, etc from Tubs and Tiles for my bathroom mid March. Everything else was in stock and they were waiting for the tiles to come in. Have been chasing since then. Tiles came in, but they had let the borders go out of stock, which were there when I ordered the tiles. 

Anyway, I phoned today to arrange delivery for next week, as I want them in the house before the tiler comes. Anyway, delivery Saturday was a problem for them, so I said that I could meet the driver there anytime, if I had an hours notice. So ok. Was then asked if I would have someone in the house to accept delivery. Yes, it will be me!. Then was told that I would need someone in the house to physically carry the tiles into the house that the driver would only deliver as far as the front door. No, unfortunately I wont be able to do that, and having paid for delivery wanted them delivered onto the premises, not just to the front door.

I explained that there is no one, only me, well could I get someone, by this stage I was quite annoyed and cancelled the order, worth €1,589 for two bathrooms.

Did not bat an eyelid. Will collect my cheque tomorrow. 
Usually, most of the delivery drivers are fairly helpful and will carry the stuff right in when they see it is a girl on her own and some have even assembled furniture, etc for me without me having even to ask.

Has anyone else experienced this from delivery companies.had they told me at point of purchase, I would not have gone ahead with the order.

Well done Tubs and Tiles.


----------



## car (10 Apr 2007)

very similar experience with them (liffey valley branch).   delivery paid for and promised for certain day as I was getting a kitchen fitted and needed all tiles down before kitchen, had tiler booked for day after.  no sign of tiles on delivery day. had to cancel tiler and kitchen.  rang T&T.  they couldnt care less. manager wouldnt come on phone, salesman wouldnt come on phone, both to call me back, no call back.  

After 3 calls,  receptionist found out delivery guy had been out but earlier that morning despite me stating on docket for evening delivery, I specifically left my number with them in case there was problems but hadnt got a call. Got alternative delivery date of a week later.  manager + sales guy still wouldnt come on.  I drove down with a friends van the day after and got them myself.  Wrote a strongly worded complaint letter, CC'd  the sales guy, the manager _and_ the head director in athlone somewhere (got his name and address on the web somewhere).  
Manager called me the day after, grovelling on the phone.  Got half the tiles refunded. result.  Main director rang me after that asking what the manager had said, even asking what tone he'd used on the phone, couldnt have been nicer or sorrier on the phone.  "we're making wholesale changes to our delivery processes based on your letter ..."  etc..

moral?  get in contact with manager, no joy? Ring/mail head guy in athlone.


----------



## MandaC (10 Apr 2007)

This too was Liffey Valley Branch.  I havent got the tiles yet, so am happy to cancel the order.

I have ordered my floor tiles downstairs from Discount Tiles in Newhall Retail Park, Naas, so will call down on Saturday and see if they has anything suitable for my bathrooms.

Not going to stress myself out writing narky letters, phone calls,  etc, just going to let my wallet do the talking. Didn't like the attitude, not getting my hard earned cash!


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Apr 2007)

car said:


> "we're making wholesale changes to our delivery processes based on your letter ..." etc..
> 
> moral? get in contact with manager, no joy? Ring/mail head guy in athlone.


 
Considering Manda's experience with them (which presumably came after your complaint) was he not therefore only paying you lip service?


----------



## Vanilla (10 Apr 2007)

I know you might not want to do business with them now but have you considered getting your tiler to collect them for you? That is what we did.


----------



## car (10 Apr 2007)

> Considering Manda's experience with them (which presumably came after your complaint) was he not therefore only paying you lip service?



While I agree he may have been just paying lipservice, events that happened would leave to think not, 
I got the impression the director that he really did care.    From the tone of manager when he had rang me,    he'd obviously just been spoken to by the director.

This was a week after Id got the tiles at that stage so my transactions with them were completed and they had no obligation to do anything let alone send me a cheque for 50% of the price I paid for the tiles,  

I was glad I complained in the end, if I hadnt got any joy from them I wouldnt have thought too much more about it, and written them off as another company who couldn t give a rats This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language once they have your money but because they did react then I would like to think that they did care.


----------



## babydays (10 Apr 2007)

MandaC,

Nothing will change unless people DO go to the trouble of complaining - just as CAR did.


----------



## Ravima (10 Apr 2007)

never had a problem with cash & Carry Tiles in Cappoquin (Co Waterford). they arranged tiler and delivered to house. when there was a shortage of a few borders, they arranged to drop them in to tiler as well.


----------



## MandaC (11 Apr 2007)

Went down at Lunch time.  Got my cheque back.  No sales people/manager around.  Girl behind customer services had cheque ready.

Just politely collected cheque and wont be doing business with them again.


----------



## Mack (11 Apr 2007)

I also purchased my bathroom suite from Tubs and Tiles - liffey valley branch and found them to be very professional.

Bathroom suite was delivered on time etc.  I would recommend them anytime.

Mack


----------



## z105 (11 Apr 2007)

I was considering purchasing Wooden floors off them but might have to check their delivery policy first in light of your post MandaC.


----------



## olddog (13 Apr 2007)

Ravima said:


> never had a problem with cash & Carry Tiles in Cappoquin (Co Waterford). they arranged tiler and delivered to house. when there was a shortage of a few borders, they arranged to drop them in to tiler as well.



Could this be connected to :

Cash & Carry Tiles in Cappoquin (Co Waterford).  -  small company

Tubs and Tiles. - Part of Wolseley PLC a company with turnover of about Euro 20 billion. ( http://www.wolseley.com/ )



BTW I see that Carpetrite issued a profits warning the other day. Can it be long before the 75% off sale ?


----------



## triona (13 Apr 2007)

Bought a jacuzzi bath from Tubs and Tiles in Liffy Valley. I was on my own when they delivered it and there was just one delivery guy who wouldn't (or probably even couldn't) bring the bath into the house. The bath was left in the front garden until I rounded up a neighbour to help carry it in. This was the third time they'd committed to deliver it so I wasn't going to cancel it!


----------



## mobileme (13 Apr 2007)

I had a similar problem with Tubs & Tiles as the OP and car. I also complained in the manner that car did and got the grovelling phone call and the discounts. I won't ever shop there again and tell anyone that I know who is buying tiles exactly the same. The customer is VERY low down their list of priorities.

Edited to add: my experience was in Dundalk branch.


----------

